# My New Digital Scale



## AngelMomma (Sep 28, 2013)

I obviously use a digital scale for soaping.  I also use it for weighing out the ingredients for my gluten free flour blend that I have to use because I have Celiac.  My sister has decided to try eating gluten free also, since it has helped me feel so much better.  But she doesn't have a scale.  WHAT a GREAT reason to buy a new scale right???  I will send her my older, battery operated scale. 

So I went online and did a short search.  I ended up ordering this KD7000 that is in the picture I took.  I was mixing up a batch of my gf flour blend.  I like this scale because it was on sale and I could also order a cord (it didn't come with the scale).  The cord will be great for soaping as I am always worried about my battery running low and throwing off the numbers.  The service was unbelievably fast even though I opted for the free shipping option.  It shipped out the same day and got here really fast.  OH!  And I ordered it from oldwillknottscales online.  

I thought I would pass on my good experience and I really like this scale already and the splash guard it super great!


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 28, 2013)

I just got 2 new scales and dislike them both. One was from BB.

Would love a recommendation for a good one!

What is the max weight load? I need more than 10 Pds
And is there any delay with the LCD?


----------



## savonierre (Sep 28, 2013)

That is a great looking scale, I need a new one too.


----------



## soap_rat (Sep 29, 2013)

That's good to know, I have been wondering when I can get a new scale with a cord and I hope it will be soon.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 29, 2013)

I just received my new scale last week, it is almost the same as yours, I got the KD8000 because I needed something that weighed up to 17 lbs. I still have to get the adapter wish I already had it. I just love this scale, it is so easy to use, and the numbers are lighted so that it is easy to see. It takes a few seconds delay for the LCD. This scale actually has a stainless steel platform, my last one was silver plastic. the splash guard is great.


----------



## Busyfingers (Sep 29, 2013)

New soaping equipment, my DH finally agrees; it's like getting a new tool!
He's all for good quality tools, I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I bought the KD8000 after my old scale would die out on me in the middle of measuring oils etc....
I love my new scale, can't say enough good things about it.  I've had mine now for 6 months. In Canada I had mine delivered from Canadian Weigh in Vancouver.


----------



## aab1 (Sep 29, 2013)

I bought this Escali Arti a few months ago and really like it. I got it mostly because it's an all glass surface so it won't get damaged by EO spills (EO spilling on my old scale caused the plastic screen to become "frosted" making the numbers displayed impossible to see) and because it can weigh up to 15 lbs or 7 kg. I also like that the auto off period is quite long, I don't remember how long, but it's something like 5 to 15 minutes, so it never shuts down while measuring. I got it new for around $30 plus shipping on eBay, they have it in many colors but I got black. I highly recommend it.

http://www.escali.com/arti-liquid-measuring-glass-kitchen-scale


----------



## alaskazimm (Sep 29, 2013)

That's a good scale you got there! I got the KD7000 also and I like that it comes with splash shield and the table is stainless. Nice easy clean up. Unfortunately it doesn't come with a cord but that can be purchased separately if you want.

I would recommend that to anyone getting into soaping.


----------



## Forsenuf (Sep 29, 2013)

I love my KD7000- it's the first scale I've used where the auto shutoff feature can be disabled. That feature alone made it worth the money for me- no more worrying that the scale will turn off in the middle of my weighing.


----------



## AngelMomma (Sep 29, 2013)

For some reason I can't add a picture right now!  I took a pic of the side of the box that has a bunch of info.  Grrr!

Anyway, the capacity for the KD 7000 is a bit over 15lbs. The top is steel.  It reads in Grams, Ounces, Kilograms, Pounds and Pounds:Ounces.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Sep 29, 2013)

ooh, thanks for this post! I needed a referral on a scale!


----------



## SoapinTheNightAway (Sep 30, 2013)

*Kd-7000*

I just began scale research for my first batch ever and this one looks awesome!  This is the link to the scale with all the specs

http://www.oldwillknottscales.com/my-weigh-kd7000-silver.html


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 30, 2013)

So 15 lbs would be good.. but my biggest issue with the new one I rescently got is the LCD delay. My other one didn't have this and it drives me bonkers! I like the scale to weigh accurately right away without stopping a pour and a second or 1/2 sec. later the weight catches up. kwim?  
Do all the KD have this delay? Someone said theirs does but wondering if all the models do this? What about for the others people posted? thanks!!
I'd spend a fortune just to have 15 lb weight and real time weight!


----------



## AngelMomma (Sep 30, 2013)

jenneelk said:


> So 15 lbs would be good.. but my biggest issue with the new one I rescently got is the LCD delay. My other one didn't have this and it drives me bonkers! I like the scale to weigh accurately right away without stopping a pour and a second or 1/2 sec. later the weight catches up. kwim?
> Do all the KD have this delay? Someone said theirs does but wondering if all the models do this? What about for the others people posted? thanks!!
> I'd spend a fortune just to have 15 lb weight and real time weight!


 
This scale is pretty fast, faster than the last one I had.  But probably not as fast as it seems you want.  I would think you would have to get a pretty expensive one to get it to do what it seems that you are wanting.


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't recall how much my other one was but it changed right away (no lag at all) as I poured and once I stopped it immediately did too so I always knew that as soon as it hit 235 grams it wouldn't accidentally go to 236.
It wasn't too pricey though, although I guess that's a relative thing eh? haha! 

I'll look at the others. 
Wish I had written my old one down but didn't realize how hard it would be to find another one similar. I was planning to get a different brand anyways that went higher weight so just threw the damaged one away. :/


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 30, 2013)

I've only used the KD8000 once a few days ago, so not real familiar with everything yet. It seems like there is a 5 second delay when you turn the scale on, but once you hit tare to measure something new there isn't a delay. If that is what you want to avoid I can play around with it tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## jenneelk (Oct 1, 2013)

Did a quick video of mine. At the end you'll see me stop at 1.0
And then sec later it goes to 1.1.  Usually it's worse with more viscous liquids like liquid lano or solid items. 
Sorry about my husbands yell.. We are watching football and this video was just for a quick view here. 
http://youtu.be/_Cd-HTSi0j4


----------



## OliveOil2 (Oct 1, 2013)

Jennee, There is a count down when you turn it on, just a few seconds, but it moves really fast when calculating the weight, not at all like your video. My old scale was more like that. This one doesn't hesitate, just goes to the final weight. I got mine on Amazon, and the KD8000 was about $4 more than the 7000. I think either one is a great scale for the price.


----------



## jenneelk (Oct 1, 2013)

Ok cool!! Thank you.  
The price is quite low so I'm more than happy to try it out. I've had such bad luck lately that I'm glad to get a recommendation!


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Oct 4, 2013)

AngelMomma,
Thanks for starting this thread, my new kd7000 is on its way!!!!! I cant wait. I am such a nerd, a new dyson hand held vacuum is on its way too, i have never been more excited to vacuum and weigh things!!!!


----------



## thinkativeone (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm looking for a new scale too and would love one that can be plugged in. Is this the popular scale on here?


----------



## jenneelk (Oct 6, 2013)

Just have to say Thank You! Got my 8000 yesterday and it's wonderful.
Numbers move perfectly with no real lag and the platform size is nice. Not to big or small.
And I like the cover.. Mine always got so messy.


----------



## AngelMomma (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm glad someone benefited from this discussion.  When I got mine it was a shot in the dark.  Glad you like your new scale!!!


----------



## AlabamaBelle (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm so glad I found this thread! I was looking at the KD8000 and now I've decided to get it. 





My Mountain Soaps said:


> AngelMomma,
> Thanks for starting this thread, my new kd7000 is on its way!!!!! I cant wait. I am such a nerd, a new dyson hand held vacuum is on its way too, i have never been more excited to vacuum and weigh things!!!!


 
^^^ I know how you feel! I just got married and we were given a Dyson upright, I think it's the Dyson DC-330... I always thought a vaccum was a vaccum, but the Dyson is wonderful!


----------



## Tienne (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm just a home soaper and weighing big quantities isn't something I need to do, but weighing very small quantities is. I recently bought  a new scale and it simply can't weigh things like just 15 grams of EO even though it claimed to be able to weigh accurately to 0.1 gram. So I've just bought the cutest little teensy jewelry scale that can weigh down to 0.01 grams and it's pink!! It's so cute. It only cost a few pounds, too. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/B5UT-0-01...LE-/331004412391?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:GB:3160


----------



## AlabamaBelle (Nov 2, 2013)

I ordered the KD-8000 from eBay and I got it today- haven't used it for soap yet, but I played around with it and I think I'm really going to like it. Great display and reads weight almost instantly- I also LOVE having the tare function!!


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Nov 3, 2013)

thinkativeone said:


> I'm looking for a new scale too and would love one that can be plugged in. Is this the popular scale on here?



i love my kd7000. maybe research the kd8000 as well?


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 3, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> I'm glad someone benefited from this discussion.  When I got mine it was a shot in the dark.  Glad you like your new scale!!!



Yep, I just ordered my new 8000 model.  I've been wanting anew scale, waffling over what to get.  But now there's no turning back:clap: thanks for contributing to yet another of my addicts!


----------



## kryse13 (Nov 3, 2013)

AlabamaBelle said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread! I was looking at the KD8000 and now I've decided to get it.



I did the same thing and got the KD8000. So far I like it, works fine for me.  I haven't really used any other digital scales though.

Sent from my SGH-T589R using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## AngelMomma (Nov 5, 2013)

Pepsi Girl said:


> Yep, I just ordered my new 8000 model. I've been wanting anew scale, waffling over what to get. But now there's no turning back:clap: thanks for contributing to yet another of my addicts!


 

I love enabling soapers and canners   Lol!!!  I am still REALLY loving this scale!!!  I use it for cooking and soaping.  I have had zero problems with it.  I just made 2 batches of my Mocha Scrubby Bars and had to measure out a few small amounts each time.  It worked great for even the tiny amounts.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 6, 2013)

The good news is my new scale came today:clap:  The bad news( well that is the sad news)  I can't use it because my husband's been gone for over a week and wouldn't you know he's coming home tonight. 

Soaping       Husband :think:
Soaping       Husband :think:

I pick Husband!

I'm old but I'm not that old!


----------



## evilnurse (Nov 6, 2013)

Probably the best decision Pepsi


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm so sad either my new scale doesn't work or I'm real slow .  I can't even get it to turn on and yes I did pull the little plastic thing out of the battery compartment . I even put different batteries in.  Plus the flat piece that goes on top seems tight isn't it suppose to go up and down a little?


----------



## kryse13 (Nov 7, 2013)

Pepsi Girl said:


> I'm so sad either my new scale doesn't work or I'm real slow .  I can't even get it to turn on and yes I did pull the little plastic thing out of the battery compartment . I even put different batteries in.  Plus the flat piece that goes on top seems tight isn't it suppose to go up and down a little?



Picture?

Sent from my SGH-T589R using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 7, 2013)

kryse13 said:


> Picture?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T589R using Soap Making mobile app



Not sure what you want a picture of ??


----------



## kryse13 (Nov 7, 2013)

Pepsi Girl said:


> Not sure what you want a picture of ??



Ok what's the big flat piece that goes on top? The stainless steal/metal piece with plastic legs that fits into the 4 holes on the scale?

Sent from my SGH-T589R using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 7, 2013)

kryse13 said:


> Ok what's the big flat piece that goes on top? The stainless steal/metal piece with plastic legs that fits into the 4 holes on the scale?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T589R using Soap Making mobile app



Yep did that


----------



## kryse13 (Nov 7, 2013)

Mine went on tight like that too, I was also expecting it to be loose.  I know there is a switch on the back (where the power cord would go if you have one). I don't know what that switch does, try flipping that then turning it on.   I've used mine a couple times and that switch is the only thing I haven't figured out and it is unlabeled. I used a variable power adapter and not batteries (stole it from my sisters gameboy thing he he he don't tell! She's too old to play that thing anyway ).

Does anyone know more about this scale?  I really hope you don't have to return it 

Sent from my SGH-T589R using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow you're the coolest!  It working ! I'm doing my happy dance foe you!!  

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## kryse13 (Nov 7, 2013)

ha ha ha, how did I even guess that?!? Wow. i'm so glad I helped!  Now I know what that switch is for.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 8, 2013)

Yep and I'm never going to touch it ever again!


----------



## MzMolly65 (Dec 13, 2013)

Forsenuf said:


> I love my KD7000- it's the first scale I've used where the auto shutoff feature can be disabled. That feature alone made it worth the money for me- no more worrying that the scale will turn off in the middle of my weighing.



Newbie here, jumping in on some old threads here as I search for information.  I borrowed a scale for my first batch of soap but if I'm going to keep doing this it's time to buy my own.

I was just thinking about buying the KD7000 for a few reasons: the A/C option, the gunk protector, the weight capacity.

My only concern is the gram weight not being measured to the 0.1 gram.  

Do you feel a scale is accurate enough when it rounds to the gram?  How does this effect the way you mix up the recipe?  Any comments or advice before I buy a scale?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 13, 2013)

I work in grams with a 1. gram scale at the moment.  In fairness, I work carefully and round for safety.  A recipe that has a decimal place for the lye and oil will get rounded up on the oil and down on the lye, just to be extra safe.  Will be getting one that works in the decimal range, though


----------



## MzMolly65 (Dec 13, 2013)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Will be getting one that works in the decimal range, though



Have you picked out a model?  

I talked to Old Will Knott, looking for a 0.1 gram scale and was disappointed it was a $200 model.  I'd like an accurate scale but that's more than I can afford in the beginning stages of any hobby so if that's the typical price for a 0.1 scale I'll have to go with less accurate .. for now.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 13, 2013)

Alas here in Austria the options are a bit limited, and I've also struggled to find a scale that is good value for money.  My 10€ one at the moment is okay, but won't hold up when I start to make a lot of soap


----------



## OliveOil2 (Dec 13, 2013)

I think you will love the KD7000, I recently purchased the KD8000; Amazon has some great prices on both. I still have to purchase the convertor cord, but love this scale. I don't really need all of the features on the KD8000, but the price was only a few dollars more on Amazon.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 13, 2013)

I think I'm going to get a KD8000 for backup.  When I started soaping 3 years  ago I finally found a use for my Weight Watchers Scale.  The sucker has been awesome and won't die.  But I figure better safe than sorry.   Thank you to all who gave imput on these.


----------



## soap_rat (Dec 13, 2013)

I got the 8000 a few weeks ago and it's been great--mostly.  But twice now it has turned itself off when I was measuring stuff into it.  Has that happened to anyone else?  (using battery, not the cord, and the battery seems fine)

I was spooning infused oil out of a jar and into the container on the scale so it was taking a long time to finish my weighing, but the amount on the scale was changing every few seconds with only short pauses as I got more oil.  

Luckily I seldom measure more than one oil into a container so I just poured into a new container to remeasure, but for other people this could be disastrous.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Dec 13, 2013)

soap_rat said:


> I got the 8000 a few weeks ago and it's been great--mostly.  But twice now it has turned itself off when I was measuring stuff into it.  Has that happened to anyone else?  (using battery, not the cord, and the battery seems fine)



Thanks for teaching me a very good reason to weight things separately (just in case)


----------



## alaskazimm (Dec 13, 2013)

I have a KD-7000 and the resolution of 1 gram is enough for the vast majority of soaping. As an example the last batch of soap I made called for 268 g olive oil. imu when the scale says 268 it is actually between 267.5 and 268.4. I don't think that variance of 1 g is going to affect the overall outcome of the completed soap. Really the only time that I felt the need for the resolution of .1 g is when I'm dealing with small amounts of fragrances.
As someone mentioned up thread a scale with the capacity and the resolution of .1 g is going to be expensive.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Dec 13, 2013)

The automatic shut off feature can be shut off, I haven't taken the time to do this yet, and yes mine shut off once, so I plan on doing this the next time I use the scale.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 13, 2013)

I agree with alaskazimm. Whole grams allow good precision for soap making. There are 28 grams in one ounce, for example, which really shows how much more precise you can be right off the bat by using this unit of measure. You'll be fine with whole numbers.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 9, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> I agree with alaskazimm. Whole grams allow good precision for soap making. There are 28 grams in one ounce, for example, which really shows how much more precise you can be right off the bat by using this unit of measure. You'll be fine with whole numbers.


 
Unless you work in grams, like I do - you have to work on whole numbers so there is still an element of fudging.

When I start to sell I'll be looking at a scale with 0.0 grams at least, but I know it'll be costly.


----------



## nframe (Jan 9, 2014)

This is the scale I just bought: http://www.ourweigh.co.uk/top-pan-precision-balances/on-balance-3000-digital-table-scale.html

It weighs in increments of 0.1 g and I also bought the adaptor so it stays plugged in as long as I want it.  It was expensive but worth it.  The deciding factor was reading the book "Scientific Soapmaking" by Kevin Dunn added to which my old scales decided to switch to fl. oz. in the middle of weighing 450 g of olive oil!  Also, a number of times, it had switched itself off in the middle of weighing so I decided that was enough.

It's good to have the right tools!


----------



## goteeguy (Jan 12, 2014)

Just ordered my KD7000 as well.  Can't wait for it to get here.  I'm sooooo tired of my old scale turning off while in the middle of weighing my oils.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 13, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Unless you work in grams, like I do - you have to work on whole numbers so there is still an element of fudging.
> 
> When I start to sell I'll be looking at a scale with 0.0 grams at least, but I know it'll be costly.




I know in the UK if you are selling anything then you need to weigh out your products with government approved scales or trading standards will come knocking at your door. They have to be stamped with a government mark that defines that they are accurate for weighing merchandise. They are more expensive than normal scales.


----------



## Lin (Jan 13, 2014)

nframe said:


> which my old scales decided to switch to fl. oz. in the middle of weighing 450 g of olive oil!


Your old scale could do both weight and volume?! :Kitten Love:

 sorry couldn't resist.


----------

